#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  deel 2 verhaal

## hnieouna

Ahlen Najla

bedankt voor je reactie schat, leuk om te horen dat je hem wilt lezen. Maar zoals je ziet zijn er niet veel reacties dus ik weet echt niet of ik hem nog af maak , had eigenlijk besloten om te kappen. Maar voor jou schrijf ik zeker nog een stukje. bedankt voor je reactie el 3ajela.

DEEL 2

Mounia keek in de mooiste ogen die ze ooit had gezien. Ze waren zo prachtig mooi licht bruin, ze deden je van binnen smelten. EHHHmm zei de jongen nogmaals sorry ik zag je niet aankomen. Inzichzelf dacht amin woow wat een schoonheid. Mounia stond nog steeds versteld, plotseling ontwaakte ze uit haar dagdroom. EEEh geeft niet zei ze en voelde zich rood worden doordat ze de hele tijd hem aanstaarde. Eh kan ik het goed maken zei de jongen. Nee hoor het is al goed zei Mounia. Ze was helemaal verward, wat zag ie er mooi uit!!!!. Sorry mag ik er even langs prevelde mounia tuurlijk ga je gang meid. Mounia liep naar binnen en zag amel staan bij de kassa ze was wat aan het betalen. Mounia waar bleef je nou ik zat de hele tijd te wachten op je, sorry amel ik was tegen iemand aanebotst. Mounia is er wat je bent helemaal rood meid. Eh nee hoor vertel ik je later wel. Toen ze de winkel uit waren begon mounia te vertellen over die jongen en dat hij echt zo mooi was. Woow mouniatje your in love. Ach schei toch uit amel ik verliefd sinds wanneer word ik nou verliefd op die players. En trouwens als m,n broer adil erachter komt ben ik nog lang niet jarig. 

AMIN
Ondertussen liep amin samen met z,n vriend nog een rondje in de stad. Z,n gedachtes waren helemaal bij mounia, wat was ze mooi echt een schoonheid. Ik moet haar nog een keer zien , ik laat haar niet gaan. Amin kletste even verder met z,n vriend door. Meskien ze vriend had niks in de gaten. Amine had zoveel meisjes gehad maar bij dit meisje voelde hij echt wat speciaals gewoon. Hij voelde een warmte van binnen gloeien hij was gewoon verliefd daar was geen twijfel aan te bekennen. Al kletsend kreeg amin mounia met haar vriendin in de verte in de gaten en besloot om ze te achtervolgen zodat hij z,n kans kon grijpen voordat hij hopeloos werd. Hij nam afscheid van z,n vriend en achtervolgde ze met een grote afstand zodat ze niets zouden vermoeden.

MOUNIA
Mounia en amel kletsen samen al lopendnaar debushalte om vervolgens de trein te pakken naar huis. Het was inmiddels al zeven uur en ze waren moe van het lopen. Wat ze niet wisten is dat ze werden achtervolgd door een jongen. Amin had ondertussen al afscheid genomenvan ze vriend. Hij liep ver achter hun om zo onopvallend mogelijk bij hun in de buurt te komen. Mounia was nog steeds in gedachte bij die jongen ze kon hem maar niet uit haar hoofd zetten. Toen ze in de trein zaten vertelde mounia honderd uit over hem en vertelde amel ook eerlijk dat ze bestwel wat voor hem voelde ook al kende ze hem niet zo goed. Amin zat ondertussen onopvallend een paar stoelen achter hun. Toen ze aankwamen in utrecht pakten ze de bus naar huis.Over ongeveer 20minuten waren ze thuis en stapten de streekbus in. Niets vermoedend dat amin hun nog steeds volgde. Dus ze woont in zeist dacht amin , zo dan weet ik dat ook vast. Toen ze allebei uit moesten stappen namen ze afscheid van elkaar en amel had mounia beloofd om haar vanavond op te bellen. Tevreden liep mounia naar huis, wat bofte ze toch met zo,n vriendin een schat van een meid. Amin liep ver achter haar. Nu zou hij zijn kans grijpen. Mounia liep nietsvermoedend door en betrapte zich zelf dat ze aan hem dacht. Amin begon steeds sneller te lopen om haar in te halen, straks was ze thuis en had hij z,n kans verspild. Mounia hoorde plotseling achter haar voetstappen. Vlug liep ze door. Ze voelde zich wel ongemakkelijk het was 8 uur s,avonds en toch nog wel leeg in de straten. Opeens hoorde ze iemand achter haar zeggen. He jongedame, die stem zou ze uit duizenden herkennen ze draaide zich om en daar stond.................................

Dit was dan het tweede deel, als jullie het wat vonde laat het weten ga ik weer verder. beslama groetjes van hnieouna  :Wink:

----------


## Babyface

Oeps, daar was ie al...gaat lekker hier... :maf2:

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door hnieouna_ 
> *AMIN
> 
> Z,n gedachtes waren helemaal bij mounia, wat was ze mooi echt een schoonheid. Ik moet haar nog een keer zien , ik laat haar niet gaan. Amin kletste even verder met z,n vriend door. Meskien ze vriend had niks in de gaten. Amine had zoveel meisjes gehad maar bij dit meisje voelde hij echt wat speciaals gewoon. Hij voelde een warmte van binnen gloeien hij was gewoon verliefd daar was geen twijfel aan te bekennen.*






Leuk verhaal, maar een jongen/man voelt dit niet.  :Wink:  

Weinig heb je van hen die dit wel voelen...


Maar leuk verhaal... :Smilie:

----------


## hnieouna

he baby face

Bedankt voor je reactie ben blij dat je het een leuk verhaal vind. Ik schrijf wel weer en stukje speciaal voor jou. thala meid beslama
groetjes van hnieouna  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door hnieouna_ 
> *he baby face
> 
> Bedankt voor je reactie ben blij dat je het een leuk verhaal vind. Ik schrijf wel weer en stukje speciaal voor jou. thala meid beslama
> groetjes van hnieouna *



Speciaal voor mij??? Voel me vereerd, maar dat meen je niet. Geeft niet... :Smilie:  

Ben benieuwd naar andere verhalen.

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door hnieouna_ 
> *he baby face
> 
> Bedankt voor je reactie ben blij dat je het een leuk verhaal vind. Ik schrijf wel weer en stukje speciaal voor jou. thala meid beslama
> groetjes van hnieouna *



Speciaal voor mij??? Voel me vereerd, maar dat meen je niet. Geeft niet... :Smilie:  

Ben benieuwd naar andere verhalen.

----------


## Babyface

2x alweer..  :maf3:

----------


## hnieouna

he babyface

Ik schrijf straks een stuk weer hahaahahahhha maakt niet uit dat je het dubbel hebt gepost. ewa thala meid, beslama
groetjes van hnieouna  :grote grijns:

----------


## hnieouna

he hallo allemaal hier is weer een volgende stuk van mij verhaal!!!!!!
zoals ik al zei is dit speciaal opgedragen aan baby face  :Smilie:  

DEEL 3

ZE keek achterom en daar stond de jongen waar tegen ze aanbotste in de sieradenwinkel in amsterdam. Ze kon haar ogen niet geloven, haar hart begon nog sneller te kloppen. EEh sorry dat ik je helemaal achtervolgt ben , maar ik wilde je zo graag wat vragen. Mounia werd nog roder, deze jongen was haar helemaal achtervolgd om wat te vragen!!!!!!, haar hart klopte nog sneller. EEh prevelde amin, nog nooit had hij zo tegen een meisje zitten stotteren. Amin jongen word rustig kalm aan zei amin in zichzelf. Dit was gewoon te gek voor woorden. Nou ik wacht zei mounia en glimlachte naar hem, ehh ik zou je graag beter willen leren kennen , ik vind je een prachtige meid en toen ik in je ogen keek was ik helemaal weg wan je. Mounia werd nog roder. Zou ik aljeblieft je nummer mogen , mounia wist niet wat ze moest doen, maar hij keek haar zo smekend aan. Oke dan dacht mounia en gaf haar mobiele nummer. EHH ik moet nu gaan zei mounia anders worden m,n ouders kwaad. Oh oke is goed meid ik bel je wel zei hij met een fluisterende stem. Mounia smolt van binnen. Oke is goed dan tot ziens. Mounia liep al weer verder. Weer hoorde ze hem achter haar aan lopen, ze draaide zich om en hij zei: sorry nogmaals maar ik weet je naam niet eens. Oh wat stom dacht mounia hoe kan ik dat toch vergeten. Ik heet mounia aangenaam , Ik ben amin en hij schudde haar hand. Oke maar ik moet nu gaan sorry. Oke lieverd ik bel je gauw. Mounia was helemaal verward. Wat een dagje winkelen al niet met je kan doen. Maar stel dat het een playertje was. Ach ja dacht mouni zo kwam hij in ieder geval niet over. Het was inmiddels al tien voor negen, shitt dacht mounia ik zou eerder thuis zijn, ik hoop dat ze het niet merken. Aarzelend belde ze aan en daar stond haar vader in de deuropnening met een agressief gezicht en een riem in z,n hand. Fejn koenti a selkota!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mounia keek geschrokken haar vader aan en toen..............................

ja ik laat het hier weer bij. als er reacties zijn ga ik verder zo niet kap ik er mee. volgens mij is het maar een saai verhaal haahahahahah. maar ja toch geprobeerd. de groetjes van hnieouna thallauw  :koppel:

----------


## Babyface

...en toen keek ze achterom en zag ze Amin verschrikt  :verward:  kijken. Amin dacht; tjie hee, was da nah...  :ninja:  Beter ga ik pleitos voordat die vader me achterna komt...  :ninja2:  

Amin rende zo hard en stungelig als hij kon weg en dacht nog; tjie, beter ga ik haar nie bellen hoor...seiko familie  :maf:  




 :knife_head:

----------


## hnieouna

he babyface

thanks voor je reactie hahahahhahah die was echt grappig  :haha:  
Ewa zo denkt ie niet hhahaahahahaha he is in love girl. Zou wel grappig zijn als ie dat dacht, ik moest echt lachen toen ik het las. Maar ik ga de volgende keer weer verder thala meid groetjes van hnieouna

----------


## Babyface

Mag ik voor 'm hopen dat ie niet zo denkt....Miskiena Mounia...shie harde zweepslagen gehad van papalief.... :haha: 







 :zegniets:

----------


## Babyface

Leef je nog?

----------


## hnieouna

hallo schat(babyface)

Ik kap er inderdaad mee heeft toch geen zin joh. Ik zit het toch voor niks te doen. Ik neem aan dat het verschrikkelijk saai gewoon is. Maar ik bedenk wel wat nieuws dit verhaal is niks ahahahahahahahaah. Maar ik leef nog wel ja. bedankt voor je reactie en thalla

groetjes van hnieouna

----------


## fatiha elg...

> _Geplaatst door hnieouna_ 
> *hallo schat(babyface)
> 
> Ik kap er inderdaad mee heeft toch geen zin joh. Ik zit het toch voor niks te doen. Ik neem aan dat het verschrikkelijk saai gewoon is. Maar ik bedenk wel wat nieuws dit verhaal is niks ahahahahahahahaah. Maar ik leef nog wel ja. bedankt voor je reactie en thalla
> 
> groetjes van hnieouna*




Jammer dat je ermee wilt kappen. Je begon goed. Misschien omdat er niemand op deze forum komt, geen reactie's enzo, dat je daardoor een beetje ongemotiveerd bent. 
En als je nou je verhalen op een ander forum zet, waar meer prikkers komen, bv op Sterke verhalen. Geheid meer mensen die je verhaal zullen lezen. Denk erover na. Het zou me spijten niks van je te lezen.



Wasalaam fatiha aka Babyface.

----------


## saidaatje

ik was je verhaal ook aan het lezen.
Alleen ik was te lui om een reactie te plaatsen.

----------


## MySweety

_Meld dit bericht bij beheer aan_ is niet voor reply's


MySweety  :Smilie:

----------


## fatna

schrijf doorrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## taza chica

hey  :zwaai:  

ik heb het verhaal nu pas gelezen en ik moet gewoon weten hoe het afloopt! ik hoop dat er nog meer mensen zijn die zo nieuwsgierig zijn als ik so pleaasssssse dont quit!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????

hoop snel volgende deel te lezen!
 :duim:  
liefs tazaouia

----------


## nadia28

hoi dit is echt een spannend verhaal, wacht op deel 3!!!!!!

----------


## hnieouna

salaam allemaal

ik ben hier lang niet meer geweest en eigenlijk was ik al gestopt met dit verhaal, maar nu ik toch de reacties zie ga ik weer verder. bedankt voor jullie berichtjes

Deel 3

Mounia draaide zich om en daar stond de jongen waar ze tegen was aan gebotst in het sieradenwinkeltje in amsterdam. Mounia werd een beetje rood, want ze voelde zich best wel tot hem aangetrokken. Ben je me helemaal achtervolgd, waarom dat nou weer vroeg ze verbaasd. Amin keek haar aan, ik heb je eigenlijk achtervolgd omdat je best wel een indruk op me gemaakt hebt. En ik zou je graag beter willen leren kennen. Jongen als iemand me hier ziet op dit tijdstip leef ik niet meer. Sorry ik moet nou weg zei mounia zachtjes. Toen ze weer doorliep hield hij haar tegen, aub zei amin, geef me een kans om je beter te leren kennen. Mounia wist niet wat ze had en gaf hem vlug haar nummer, ze was al laat. Amin schreef haar nummer op en nam afscheid van haar. Hij gaf haar een knipoog en volgde zijn weg terug. Mounia liep verder naar huis. Ze keek vlug op haar horloge, shit het was al bijna kwart voor acht. Nu maar hopen dat haar ouders in een goede bui waren en dat haar broer buiten was. Vlug liep ze met snelle stappen verder. Buiten was het donker en alleen het licht van de straatlantaarns verlichten de straten. Thuis aangekomen belde ze aan. Haar broer adil deed open. Hij keek haar vijandig aan. Waar was je !!!!!!!!!!! schreeuwde hij. Mounia voelde een harde klap op haar wang knallen. Van de pijn liet ze haar tassen met gekochte spullen vallen, en viel kreunend van de pijn op de grond. Vuile hoer en laat ik merken dat je nog zo laat thuis komt, dan weet je wel wat ik met je doe.Hij gaf haar nog een paar trappen en ging vervolgens de woonkamer binnen. Mounia hield zich in om niet te gillen en huilen van de pijn. Anders zou het alleen maar erger worden en zouden haar ouders haar nog meer mishandelen.Haar ouders zeiden niets tegen haar broer, want blijkbaar waren ze het eens met hem.Ze hield zich vast aan de verwarming en tilde zichzelf op. pakte haar spullen en sloop voorzichtig naar boven. Aangekomen in haar kamer liet ze haar tranen de vrije loop. en liet ze zich vallen op haar bed. Zachtjes snikte en huilde ze uit op haar kussen. Toen ze uitgehuild was liep ze naar de badkamer en keek in de spiegel. Haar wang was rood en gloeide helemaal, ze voelde ook een pijn schieten in haar zij. Wat haatte ze haar broer op dat moment. Nooit kon ze gewoon normaal thuis komen zonder dat er klappen vielen. Ze liep terug naar haar kamer en pakte haar gekochte spullen uit en legde ze in haar kast.
Opeens ging haar telefoon, ze liep naar haar tasje en pakte haar telefoontje eruit en nam op.
m; ja hallo met mounia
a; salaam lieve meid met amin
........................

zo dat was wel genoeg weer, ik ga de volgende keer weer verder 
thallouw  :Smilie:

----------


## magrebiaa

Hey meissie echt een goed  :ole:  verhaal, dus je MOET snel verder gaan
Ik wacht...............
KZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
Magrebiaa  :nijn:

----------


## miss_remix

heey meid 
ga zo snel mogelijk veder met je verhaal
 :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :player:   :player:   :engel:   :engel:

----------


## hnieouna

ahlen meissie

ik zal weer een stukje typen, bedankt voor je berichtje.

thalla  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## hnieouna

Deel 4
(voor de mensen die het nog leuk vinden  :tong uitsteken:  )
m;ahlen amin alles goed met je
a; ja hoor schat en met jou
m; gaat wel joh(eigenlijk niet)
a;heb je zin om morgen wat af te spreken meid
m; ik weet echt niet amin, je weet toch het gaat een beetje moeilijk met ouders
a; oke meid ik begrijp het wel, maar ik ken een plek waar niemand je ziet , maak je geen zorgen
m;(eigenlijk wilde ze heel graag maar ze was bang dat er iets zou gebeuren)mounia aarzelde even en stemde toen in.
a; oke hoe laat ben je uit van school
m; ik ben 12 uur uit
a; oke meid dan kom ik je wel van school ophalen met men auto
m; oke is goed joh
a; slaap lekker meid, tot morgen , beslama
m; beslama amin

Mounia hing op. Ze had een raar gevoel in haar buik, ze was verliefd geloofde ze. Ze voelde zich op haar gemak toen hij met haar praatte. Mounia hoopte maar dat alles morgen goed zou gaan. Want je wist het maar nooit met adil haar broer, als hij haar zou betrappen met amin, dan leefde ze niet meer. Ze huiverde al bij de gedachte. Inmiddels was het al bijna tien uur, Mounia was best moe van het lopen en besloot nog even naar beneden te sluipen om wat eten naar boven te smokkelen. Ze trok haar pyama aan en liep naar beneden. Beneden aangekomen zaten haar ouders op de bank voor de t.v, gelukkig was haar broer adil er niet. Ze liep naar de keuken en smeerde een boterham en pakte wat te drinken en liep weer naar boven. Haar ouders richtten geen 1 seconde hun ogen op haar. Het leek net of ze niet bestond. Mounia begrijpt nog steeds niet dat ouders zo hard tegen hun kinderen kunnen zijn. Ze hebben gewoon geen besef wat voor pijn ze in haar hart veroorzaken. Maar Mounia is iemand die daar met niemand over praat en kropt alles op. Ze houd er niet van dat mensen gaan denken dat ze slechte ouders heeft. Boven aangekomen at ze haar eten op voor de t.v en ging vervolgens meteen slapen want ze moest vroeg op de volgende dag. Ze was best wel zenuwachtig voor dat afspraakje van morgen met adil. Dit zou haar eerste afspraakje zijn, want ze vertrouwde jongens niet echt, maar bij amin had ze het gevoel dat ze hem kon vertrouwen. Dat is natuurlijk wel een goed teken. Na lang gepieker dompelde ze in slaap.

De volgende morgen

Mounia stond om zeven uur al op en ging meteen douchen. Ze was nog best moe. Ze had de eerste 4 uur les en dan was ze uit en had ze een afspraakje. Na het douchen liep ze naar haar kamer helemaal gewikkeld in een handoek. Ze deed haar kastdeur open en bedacht nou eens wat ze aan zou trekken. Ze had natuurlijk zat kleding maar het was altijd moeilijk om iets leuks uit te kiezen. Ze koos een zwarte pantalon uit, waaronder ze haar zwarte cowboy laarzen zou aantrekken. Daarboven op trok ze een warm zwart pluizig truitje aan met een lage hals. Verder pakte ze haar leren jasje en haar tasje en liep naar beneden. Tijd voor ontbijt had ze toch niet. Ze liep de deur uit en vervolgde haar weg naar de bushalte.
Aangekomen op school kwam amel naar haar toe, amel groette haar en excusseerde zich dat ze niet had gebeld de vorige avond , omdat ze zo druk bezig was. Mounia vond het niet erg. Amel keek mounia verwonderend aan en vroeg waarom ze er zo leuk uitzag deze dag. Mounia vertelde haar vriendin alles en amel was heel blij voor haar.
Toen de lessen afgelopen waren liep mounia de school uit. Van ver af kon ze zien dat amin op haar wachtte in zijn auto. Hij toeterde tweemaal en zwaaide naar haar vanuit het raampje.
wauw dacht mounia wat een mooie auto, iedereen keek naar amin.Was wel logisch, amin was best aantrekkelijk en met zo,n auto al helemaal. Maar mounia is iemand die niet alleen daar oplette, innerlijkheid vond ze veel belangrijker.
Amin deed de auto deur open voor haar en ze stapte in, ze gaf hem vlug verlegen een hand en hij bleef haar maar aanstaren, mounia keek terug en was vervolgens wat stilletjes..................

dit is wel weer genoeg, volgende keer ga ik weer verder
thallouw  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## miss_remix

heey meid
ewa wel snel veder gaan he
doei xiezz yasmin

----------


## hnieouna

Deel 5
(voor de mensen die het nog volgen)

Mounia zat stilletjes tegenover amin, ze was verlegen en draaide snel haar hoofd om. Amin lachte even, ked hshem bezef el 3ajela( je schaamt je teveel meisje), mounia lachte even. Nou meid vertel eens wat we gaan doen vandaag, ik neem jou mee uit en zeg jij het maar. Mounia had geen flauw idee, nee ik weet eigenlijk niks, ik ga niet vaak uit enzo, zeg jij het maar. Oke dan zei amin dan gaan we uiteten. Wat je wilt zei mounia en glimlachte heel lief. Amin startte de auto en reed met een vaart weg. Hij zette een muziekje op van chaa3bie. Mounia was best wel wat stilletjes en amin vroeg haar of ze zich wel op haar gemak voelde. Eigenlijk niet zei mounia, ik heb dit nog nooit gedaan, ben bang dat iemand ons ziet en dat men ouders eracher komen. Amin stelde haar gerust en vertelde haar dat ze naar een plek toe gingen waar ze hun niet zouden herkennen. Eenmaal aangekomen op plek van bestemming stapten ze uit. ze liepen richting een restaurantje aan het strand, opeens................

sorry mensen ik ben echt moe, morgen weer inshallah
thallouw

----------


## fatna

richting een restaurantje aan het strand, opeens................




wat gebeurde er dan????????????????

----------


## dizzy lizzy

:traan1:  ga veder dan
xiez yasmin 
thallah

----------


## islamatic girl

nou meisje, schrijf snel verder!
al mijn vriendinnen van antwerpen en ik lezen mee, 
het is echt de eerste verhaal van een marokkaans meisje dat net als is de realiteit wordt weergegeven bij maroc.nl
doe verder, ik kan echt niet wachten en de rest ook niet,

kusjes en groetjes van Belgi

Islamatic Girl

----------


## hnieouna

salaam allemaal

heel erg bedankt voor jullie reacties , erg leuk om te zien. Laatste tijd heb ik het erg druk vandaar dat er nu pas weer een vervolg is, mijn excuses daarvoor. Hier hebben jullie dan het volgende deel. veel leesplezier nog  :blij:  

Deel 6

Ze liepen richting een restaurantje aan het strand. Opeens pakt hij voorzichtig haar hand vast. Mounia werd er een beetje verlegen van, ze keek hem even vluchtig aan vanuit haar ooghoeken. Eenmaal aangekomen aan het restaurantje , zochten ze een rustig plekje achterin het restaurant. Het was opzich niet zo druk, alhoewel het prachtig weer was aan het strand. Amin schuifde de stoel voor haar weg en liet haar zitten. Wat een gentlemen dacht mounia en glimlachte lief naar amin. Amin gaf haar een warme knipoog. So meissie wat wil je eten, eeh ik ben aan de lijn zei mounia. Amin zei nee schat je gaat lekker gewoon eten vandaag, morgen mag je weer lijnen. Mounia glimlachte verlegen. De ober kwam eraan en nam de bestelling van hun over. Mounia bestelde een frisse salade met een piza tonijn en amin nam hetzelfde. Als drankje namen ze koude tonic. Alwachtend op de betelling begon amin, ewa Mounia vertel eens wat over je zelf el 3ajela. Mounia begon wat te kletsen, ze vertelde wat overzichzelf, over haar gezin thuis, en wat voor opleiding ze volgde. Amin keek de hele tijd vol bewondering naar mounia. HIj dacht bijzichzelf wat een net beschaafd meisje, kom je niet vaak tegen. De meeste wijfen zijn meteen uit op je geld of je auto, maar mounia is een geval appart. Een lief verlegen meisje dat kom je de laatste tijd helemaal niet meer tegen dacht hij. Mounia vond wel dat ze genoeg had verteld. NOu dat was het amin zei ze. Mooi meisje je bent een verstandige meid vol ambities. De ober kwam er al aan met het eten en ze begonnen alvast aan het eten. Amin vertelde tussendoor wat overzichzelf, over zijn geizn thuis. HIj zat nie op school, hij werkte op een kantoor. Maar zijn vader was bedrijfsleider, en dus hadden ze best wel veel geld. Ze praatten nog over ditjes en datjes en het was erg gezellig. Toen het eten op was betaalde amin stonden ze op en liepen ze het restaurantje uit. Ze maakten een lange strandwandeling langs het water. Meeuwen vlogen schreeuwend over het water en stonden op het strand, sommige mensen zaten op het strand te kletsen en te lachen. Het was inmiddels al drie uur in de middag. Al wandelend vertelde amin hoe gezellig hij het met haar vond. Mounia had zoveel vlinders in haar buik ze vergat bijna adem te halen. Ze vond hem vreselijk lief en hij was dat ook. Zijn ogen spraken boekdelen, je kon zo aan hem zien dat hij zich wel aangetrokken voelde tot haar. HIj sloeg zijn arm om haar schouders heen en zij sloeg voorzichtig haar arm om zijn middel. Alwandelend liepen ze een hele eind kletsend en soms stilletjes verder. Mounia droomde helemaal weg, ze was echt verliefd, het was gewoon een heerlijk gevoel om samen zo dicht bijelkaar te lopen.. Amin dacht hetzelfde, opeens verstarde mounia,s blik vlug trok ze haar hand terug en keek anstig uit haar ogen naar haar zijkant, daar stond namelijk.  :frons:  .....................

oke mensen volgende keer verder. 
thallouw  :blij:

----------


## missmagreb

als het net hartstikkuh spanned word stop je
alsjeblief ga snel verder oke
jouw verhaal is egt toppie
ik heb ook een verhaal maar mijn verhaal staat bij [GLOW=red]sterke verhalen[/GLOW] en de titel is[GLOW=purple]een verhaal[/GLOW] 
dus als je belangstelling heb moet je vooral gaan lezen.
nou ga gauw verder met je verhaal want hij is echt toppie.
[GLOW=deeppink]kus kus kus[/GLOW]

----------


## hnieouna

salaam allemaal

Bedankt voor jullie reacties erg leuk om te zien. Hier komt dan alvast het volgende deel veel leesplezier.  :Wink:  
(missmaghrib shokran meid ik zal jou verhaal ook lezen bedankt voor je berichtje)

Deel 7

Daar stond namelijk haar broer adil samen met een groepje vrienden. Vlug wilde ze om draaien, maar tevergeefs, haar broer had haar al gezien en keek met vuurspuwende ogen haar kant op. Amin wist eerst niet wat er aan de hand was, maar nu kreeg hij pas in de gaten dat die jongen daar de broer van mounia was. Hij wist zichzelf geen houding te geven. Mounia draaide zich snel om en liep snel door met amin, haar broer adil kwam aanstormend op haar af samen met zijn vrienden. Mounia!!!!!!! al kehba a bent souk wat doe je hier met die gozer!!!!!!!! Mounia kreeg bijna een hartaanval en wist geen woord uit te brengen uit angst. Haar broer stond nu voor haar en gaf haar een enorme harde stomp midden in haar gezicht waar al zijn vrienden bij stonden. Mounia viel kermend van de pijn op de grond, hij gaf haar nog een paar harde trappen, en amin werd zo boos en viel adil aan. Het werd een grote vechtpartij, amin was toch ietsjes sterker dan mounia,s broer. De vrienden van adil probeerden hun uitelkaar te halen maar het lukte gewoon niet, het stompen ging maar door. Mounia stond inmiddels op en trekte ze van mekaar voordat ze elkaar nog vermoorden. Op het warme zand lag nu allemaal bloed. Mounia schreeuwde het uit ze was bang dat er wat vreselijk ging gebeuren. Uiteindelijk kregen ze hun van elkaar. Adils gezicht zat helemaal onder het bloed en die van amin ook. Ze schelden elkaar nog uit en adil schreeuwde nog: laat ik je inde buurt zien van me zusje reken er maar op dat je kogel door je kop krijgt. Amin gaf geen gehoor aan zijn woorden. De vrienden van adil hielden hem vast totdat amin en mounia uit het zicht verdwenen waren. Ze liepen richting hun auto, amin trok zo,n pijnlijke gezicht. Al het bloed moest nog weggeveegd worden. Mounia sloeg een arm on amins middel, en ondrsteunde haar , hij deed hetzelfde. Eenmaal zittend in de auto pakte mounia een vochtig zakdoekje uit haar tasje en veegde zacht al het bloed van amin,s gezicht. Ze deed dit terwijl ze zijn kin vasthield en zachtjes het bloed wegdepte met het zakdoekje, Hij moest natuurlijk geen pijn lijden. Amin keek haar lief aan, mounia zei hij waarom heb je toch zo,n rare broer. Als ik het had geweten dat je hem hier zou tegenkomen dan waren we hier helemaal niet geweest. Het is ook maar toevallig zei mounia, ik had hem hier op het strand totaal niet verwacht. Mounia had een opgezwollen wang, het deed behoorlijk pijn, het prikte vooral. Zacht boog amin zich voorover en gaf haar een zacht kusje op haar wang. Mounia bloosde even. Toen amin weer een schoon gezicht had besloten ze om maar weg te gaan. Mounia zei tegen amin; weet je eigenlijk kan ik helemaal nie naar huis dit word mijn dood vandaag. Hoe moet ik mijn ouders onder ogen komen. Mounia kreeg tranen in haar ogen, ze kon ze moeilijk in bedwang houden. Amin zag dat, toen barste mounia in snikken uit. Amin sloeg zijn armen om haar heen en trooste haar al wiegend heen en weer. Hij fluisterde dat ze nie bang hoefde te zijn. Mounia vertelde alles en luchtte haar hart bij amin. Amin luisterde heel goed naar haar en liet haar uitpraten. Dat was een hele opluchting voor mounia. Het was heerlijk om getroost te worden door iemand waarop je gek bent. Toen mounia alles had verteld over haar problemen thuis en die mishandelingen, reden ze weg. Eventjes waren ze stil. Amin begon; lieverd je kan bij mij komen slapen als je wil. Mounia keek hem aan, amin ik wil dat liever nie. schat je hoeft nergens voor bang te zijn je kunt me vertrouwen en ik zal je met geen vinger aanraken. Dus wees gerust ik wil je graag helpen. Ik geef om je mounia anders had ik dit allemaal niet voorgesteld. mounia keek hem aan met een warme blik in haar ogen. En hoe moet het dan met men spullen etc moet ik die achterlaten, en me ouders zullen vast naar me opzoek gaan en me broer maakt me dood als hij me vind. Nee mounia, ik heb nog een huisje in amsterdam dat leeg staat is van me vriend. Hij heeft het niet meer nodig en dus kan je best daar verblijven niemand die je vind meid. En je kunt ook gewoon in amsterdam naar school gaan. Mounia was nu wel gerustgesteld alleen ze was een beetje bang dat haar ouders haar zouden vinden. Het was inmiddels bijna 7 uur in de avond. Het begon al een beetje donker te worden. Mounia voelde zich op haar gemak bij amin. aangekomen bij het huisje stapten ze uit en gingen naar binnen. amin liet haar het huisje zien. Het was best groot en wel gezellig. Mounia vroeg of ze mocht gaan douchen, tuurlijk schat ga je gang. Ik zal even beneden een kopje koffie maken. Tot strakjes en gaf haar een knipoog. Mounia ging douchen, haar kleren waren nog schoon dus die kon ze weer gewoon aan.
amin was beneden koffie aan het maken en belde zijn ouders op en vertelde dat hij even bij zijn vriend ging slapen. Zo dat is geregeld dacht hij. Ik blijf vanacht bij me schatje waken dacht hij met een glimlach. De pijn was nog steeds nie weg van zijn gezicht.

Thuis bij mounia

Waaaaa adil fejn mounia, ze is laat vandaag fejn bkat. Adil was woedend en kwaad tegelijk. hij vertelde alles aan zijn ouders en die flipten meteen. mounia, s moeder begon gelijk te gillen en te schreeuwen dat ze haar moesten zoeken voordat er wel iets met haar zou gebeuren. Mounia,s vader was zo woedend. Diek kehba als ik haar pak ik kil haar. Maar ja met gescheld zouden ze haar zeker niet weten te vinden. Adil stelde zen ouders gerust en ging met zen vrienden op zoek. Alseerst gingen ze bij haar beste vriendin terecht die had geen flauw idee waar mounia zou wezen en maakte zich ook zorgen. Mounia,s mobiel stond namelijk ook uit, dat had ze express gedaan.
Ze reden nog wat rond door de stad , maar geen spoor van haar te vinden. adil werd steeds kwader. Laat maar jongens morgen gaan we verder op zoek, ik zweer het zei hij, als ik die hoer pak dat ze dan dood is, en hem wurg ik erbij. Kalm aan a sahbi we vinden haar wel, zei een vriend van adil. 

Mounia had lekker gedoucht en ging even in de slaapkamer zitten, ze pakte haar mobieltje uit haar tas en deed hem aan. Mounia wist nog steeds niet of ze de juiste beslissing had genomen, maar ja als ze naar huis zou gaan dan zou ze zeker een gebroken arm of been hebben opgelopen, ze was die mishandelingen zat. Gelijk ging die af, wie zou dat wezen dacht ze, straks is het haar broer adil. Ze nam voorzichtig op. 
m; eeh ja hallo
.......................................

ewa mensen kijk dit is wel een groot vervolg ik kap ermee thallouw en ga de volgende keer weer verder  :Wink:  
beslama

----------


## missmagreb

je maakt het telkens spannender.
jr kan er egt wat van goedzo
je moet snel verder gaan 
je verhaal is egt leuk joh
nou doei
[GLOW=red]kus kus kus[/GLOW]

----------


## hnieouna

salaam allen

missmaghrib bedankt voor je bericht meid, ik ga nu uiteraard verder met het volgende deel. Voor de belangstellenden heb je nu het volgende vervolg. Veel leesplezier  :Cool:  

Deel 8

m; eeh ja hallo
a; Mounia schat waar hang je uit!!!!!
m; amel er is wat ergs gebeurd, adil is er achter gekomen dat ik met amin omga vandaar dat ik weggelopen ben van huis
a; maar schat je weet toch dat je je zelf daarmee toch alleen maar meer in de problemen brengt, stel dat ze je vinden?
m; nee amel ik zit in amsterdam ergens waar ze me toch niet vinden, amin heeft hier een huisje leegstaan van ze vriend wat ik tijdelijk mag gebruiken
a; oke meid pas goed op jezelf, ik weet zeker dat amin goed voor je zal zorgen
m; nog een ding amel, laat niemand weten dat ik hier zit, doe maar net of je niet weet waar ik zit oke?
a; tuurlijk meid maak je maar geen zorgen, daar zijn we toch vriendinnen voor. Trouwens ik bel je na een tijdje wel zodat ik je een keer kan opzoeken is dat goed?
m; tuurlijk schat zeker , oke meid ik ga weer ophangen, zorg voor voor je zelf
a; jij ook mounia en pas goed op, dag meid
m; doei doei

Mounia hing op, wat was amel toch een schat van een meid, zelden kom je zulke spontante meiden tegen waarop je altijd kunt rekenen. Mounia deed haar mobieltje in haar tas en zette haar tas op een stoel naast het bed. Haar haren waren nog nat, en haar krullen hingen mooi over haar schouders. Beneden aangekomen trof ze amin al aan zittend aan de keukentafel. So so meid lekker gedoucht, eh ja glimlachte mounia tevreden. Haar opgezwollen wang was nu wat minder en prikte ook nie meer zo erg. Vlug schoof ze een stoel weg en ging aan tafel zitten. Amin schonk een kopje koffie voor haar in en gaf haar een broodje. Mounia was best wel verlegen, ze voelde zich schuldig dat ze hem al die last had bezorgd. Mounia schat je hoeft niet verlegen te zijn, ik heb er alles voorover om je dichtbij me te hebben. Door die warme stem van amin werd mounia een beetje rood. Amin glimlachte naar haar, je bent mooi als je bloost ahahha. Mounia was nu een tomaat. Ik blijf vanacht hier ook slapen vertelde amin aan mounia. Ik zal hier blijven anders ben je zo alleen en je weet het maar nooit met die bro van je. Oke zei mounia, maar ik moet ook snel werk vinden en me studie op pakken , ik zit daar nu echt mee. Dat word allemaal nog geregeld meid maak je maar geen zorgen. Na wat te hebben bijgekletst gingen ze een dvdtje kijken op de bank. Het was een spannende thriller. Ze zaten naast elkaar op de bank. Mounia was best moe van deze dag. De dag die anders was verlopen dan ze ooit gedacht had. Ze voelde dat haar ogenleden zwaar werden, langzaam belande ze met haar hoofd op amins borst, en viel toen in een diepe slaap. Amin kreeg dat gauw in de gaten en liet haar nog even slapen. Het is wel een warm gevoel om iemand zo dicht tegen je aan te hebben. Amin sloeg zijn armen om haar heen en daar zaten ze dan een halfuurtje. Amin zette de tv uit en was moe en ging ook maar slapen. Hij tilde mounia voorzichtig op met zijn armen en liep de trap op naar de slaapkamer. Daar legde hij haar voorzichtig op het bed en sloeg het dekbed om haar heen. Hij gaf haar een zacht kusje op haar voorhoofd en maakte een slaapplaats voorzichzelf klaar naast het bed op de grond. Hij lag nog lang na te denken hoe hij haar verder moest helpen met de problemen die ze had. Hij voelde een warm gevoel van binnen, hij gaf echt om haar,dus besloot hij alles voor haar te doen.

De Volgende morgen

Mounia werd wakker, het was 10 uur in de morgen en even wist ze niet waar ze was. En opeens herinnerde ze het zich weer, ze was weggelopen van huis en logeerde in een huisje samen met amin. Vlug liep ze naar de douche en ging douchen. Trok haar kleren weer aan die inmiddels wel een beetje gekreukd waren. Maar ze had besloten om vandaag de stad in te gaan en wat leuks te gaan halen voor de aankomende dagen. Ze had namelijk nog wat geld zitten op haar bankrekening. Beneden in de keuken maakte ze het ontbijt klaar. Warme broodjes en koffie. Het leek wel of ze getrouwd was, maar ineens voelde ze zich weer verdrietig. waarom kon ze nou niet gewoon thuis zijn bij haar ouders, en een normaal leven lijden zonder al die problemen. Maar ja haar ouders hebben haar al zoveel pijn gegeven, dat ze het op een gegeven moment nie meer aankon. Er vloeide een dikke traan over haar wang, snel veegde ze het weg en zette al het eten op de eettafel. 
Ze hoorde iemand de trap afstormen, dat moest natuurlijk amin zijn, wie kon het ook anders zijn. sbah el geer mounia groette hij vriendelijk en ging aan tafel zitten. So so je hebt het ontbijt al gemaakt wat lief van je meid. Het lijkt wel of we al getrouwd zijn, mounia bloosde een beetje. Hij ging naast haar zitten en keek haar even aan, mounia sloeg haar blik neer. Hij draaide haar gezicht om naar zicht toe met zijn duim en wijsvinger rustend onder haar kin, en toen...............................

oke oke dat was het dan alweer, wil je weten hoe het afloopt dan zie ik het wel weer
thallouw mensen.  :zwaai:

----------


## riffia111

mag ik misschien weten waar deel 2 is want volgens mij is dit deel 3 of ligt het aan mij



xxxxx

----------


## hnieouna

salaam oe aleikoum

Meid dat was een foutje van mij om de topic te openen met de naam deel 2, maar op deze topic vindje dus meerdere delen, onderandere 2t/m 8. Telkens als ik een stukje schrijf is dat gewoon het volgende deel wat volgt op de het vorige deel. Ik hoop dat je het nu wel begrijpt  :knipoog:  
succes verder

beslama

----------


## Lwarda

Salaaam schrijver,hihihi

Hey ga snel verder met je prachtig verhaal.oke.

Jij kan de lezers echt nieuwschierig maken joh,ziiiieeeddd.

VERVOLG

----------


## hnieouna

salaam mensen


Ik ga weer verder met het volgende deel, voor velen is het spannend heb ik begrepen, maar oke ik ga nu weer een vervolgje typen succes.

Deel 9

Hij draaide haar gezicht om naar zich toe met zijn duim en wijsvinger rustend onder haar kin, en toen gaf hij haat een zachte warme kus op haar lippen, mounia voelde zich helemaal warm worden van binnen. Amin voelde hetzelfde op dat moment. Mounia deed langzaam haar ogen open en keek hem lief aan. Ze wist zich eigenlijk helemaal geen houding te geven en sloeg haar blik weer verlegen neer. Amin zei; mounia toch meid je hoeft nie verlegen te zijn. Mounia glimlachte liefjes en begon alvast koffie in te schenken voor hun beide. Toen begon ze overdat ze even wilde winkelen en kleren wou halen omdat ze helemaal niks had meegenomen van huis. Is goed hoor schat we gaan lekker de stad onveilig maken met ze,n tweetjes, eventjes goed inkopen doen. Na het heerlijke ontbijt voelde mounia zich weer wat beter. Ze gingen samen met de auto naar de stad en gingen flink shoppen. Mounia had na een uurtjes alles gekocht wat ze wilde hebben. Amin had alles voor haar betaald omdat hij niet wilde dat ze dat geld opmaakte. Mounia weigerde eerst, maar amin had al besloten dat ze niks zou betalen. Mounia wilde geen sene maken in de stad dus liet ze hem maar alles met tegenzin betalen. Ze had alles gekocht van onderbroeken en hemden tot schoenen en zelfs een paar jassen. Tevreden gingen ze nog ergens eten in de stad en vervolgens naar huis. Het was een vermoeiende dag geweest, Steeds winkel in en uit. Thuis aangekomen besloot mounia wat marokkaans te koken, ze had er zin in. Tijdens het koken had mounia het over werk samen met amin. Amin wilde niet dat ze ging werken, maar mounia wilde het perse en ze moest nog haar studie oppakken zoveel dingen nog die aan haar hoofd zaten. Toen het eten klaar was gingen ze samen eten, na de maaltijd liepen ze een rondje in het park. Hand in hand liepen ze langs het pad dat verlicht was met het licht van de lantaarnpaal. Het was best wel koud buiten en mounia ging dicht tegen amin aanlopen. Samen kletsen ze en maakten een groot rondje om het parkje. Mounia draaide zich opeens om, ze dacht dat ze stemmen hoorde ergens in de struiken. Ze draaide zich weer om en vervolgde het gesprek met amin voort. Maar weer hoorde ze iets, nee dat kon niet daar waren mensen die ze bespioneerden. En ineens hoorde ze een schreeuw ergens uit de struiken komen. Adil daar is ze met die mafkees!!!!!!! schreeuwde iemand. Amin keek geschrokken achterzich. Daar stond een hele bende van adils vrienden achter hun. Amin had geen beter optie dan het op een rennen te zetten. Renne mounia renne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! samen renden ze alsof hun leven ervanaf hing, en opeens struikelde mounia over een steen  :frons:  en viel met een knal op de grond en kon weer moeilijk opstaan en adils bende naderde steeds dichterbij. Totdat.......................

zo mensen ik heb het erg druk, volgende keer weer ander vervolg
thallouw

----------


## RinC

Deze hoort bij het rubriek" Sterke verhalen". Ik heb effe daarom hier geplaatst

----------


## hnieouna

salaam el 3ajel

waga is goed, als niemand het toch leest geef ik je een seintje om het te verwijderen. tel3etlie ferass joh, safie tafakna yek

oke thala  :Smilie:

----------


## Lwarda

salaam

he ga je weer snel verder met een vervolg

en als je em verplaats laat het ons dan weten waga? en ik weet zeker dat er veel mensen zijn die dit verhaal lezen,dusss

thalla

soussia

----------


## Lwarda

NOG STEEDS GEEN VERVOLG  :frons:

----------


## Adonis

Ga verder het is ech een goed verhaal...

----------


## najat2803

ewa nog steeds niks 
hopelijk ga je snel verder want het is zo spannend ik hoop dat je ni gaat stoppen met schrijven want het is echt wel spannend hoor
 :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## marocgirlie

hey lieverd wanneer ga je weer verder ik w8 al heel lang op je vervolg en ik had nooit zin om een reactie te sturen en nu moet het wel want je schrijft geen vervolg
ik hoop dat je verder gaat dus GA VERDER SCHAT. doei
x-x-x

----------


## hnieouna

salaam allemaal

Sorry voor het lange wachten, maar ik had op een gegeven moment er geen zin meer in omdat  :Wink:  toch niet veel mensen reageerden. Maar ik zie dat jullie het wel lezen dus plaats ik weer een vervolg, ik zal me best doen  :Wink:  
Ik beloof om vanavond er een vervolgje op te zetten  :Wink:  

thallouw en shokran voor jullie reacties

----------


## taza chica

heyy

oke dan!! er komt weer een vervolg, wallah k hoop snel, want k ben ook eeen fan van je dus k hoop weer dat je het verhaal afgaat maken

ewa thallay en tot laterss

liefs tazachica

----------


## najat2803

:party:   :party:  joeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepieeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee je gaat verder schrijven 
maar laat het ni lang duren h  :vreemd:  

 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  



ps: je moet meer zelf vertrouwen hebben  :zwaai:  
beslama thalai

----------


## Lwarda

:ole:

----------


## hnieouna

salaam allemaal

Ik ga nu verder met het vervolgje dat ik had beloofd, veel leesplezier.

Deel 10

Totdat 1 van adils vrienden haar bijna vastgreep en vlug stond ze op en rende weg, ze had inmiddels amin weer bijdehand, en hand in hand renden ze zo hard dat hun leven er van hing. De bende hadden ze nog steeds achter hun aan zo zouden ze hun niet kwijt raken. Ze moesten uit elkaar zodat ze hun kwijt zouden raken. Ze kwamen bij een straat vol met steegjes en gingen uit elkaar. Na een tijdje verstopte mounia zich in een trapenhuisje dat een verborgen plekje had onderaan de trap en hield zich daar schuil. Ze hoorden de stemmen steeds dichterbij komen en had de grote angst dat ze haar zouden vinden. Ze durfde amper te ademen en de stemmen vervaagden langzaamerhand, ze waren niet meer in haar buurt gelukkig. Waar zou amin toch uithangen ze hoopte dat ze hem niet zouden vinden. Mounia kon zich dat amper voorstellen amin was heel slim en hij zou het wel redden. Opeens hoorde ze door de straten geschreeuw, die stem was van haar broer afkomstig
Mouniaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! a kehba als je nu niet tevoorschijn komt wellah ik kil je. Mounia maakte zichzelf nog kleineren hield zich stil.

Adil was laaiend ze waren nu zo dichtbij en was haar weer kwijtgeraakt ook die andere sukkel was spoorloos. Een van adils vrienden zei: wa sahbi ze zijn allang ergens anders heen denk je dat ze zich hier gaan verstoppen, kom we pakken de auto we vinden ze wel. Met zen allen stapten ze de auto in en scheurden weg. Mounia bleef nog steeds roerloos op haar plek zitten. Het was erg donker in dat trappenhuisje en koud ook nog. Voorzichtig pakte ze haar mobiel en belde amin op, die zat ook ergens verborgen en hij zou wel naar haar toe komen vertelde hij haar. Vlug gaf ze hem de straat en het huisnummer en hij kwam na een paar minuten meteen op haar af. Hij pakte haar stevig vast en knuffelde haar zacht. Mounia trilde nog steeds van angst en barste in snikken uit. Rustig lieverd ik ben bij je er kan je niks meer gebeuren.
Mounia voelde zich meteen op haar gemak in zijn armen het gaf haar een vertrouwd gevoel.

Na een tijdje zo te hebben gestaan liepen ze door de steegjes naar huis zo zouden ze hun niet opmerken. Eenmaal thuis aangekomen maakten ze wat warms om te drinken om van de schrik te bekomen.
Samen gingen ze op de bank zitten. Mounia lag in amins armen hij knuffelde haar zacht, samen bedachten ze waar ze heen zouden gaan. 
Want in amsterdam zouden ze niet meer veilig zijn ze moesten ergens anders naartoe waar ze hun niet zouden vinden.

Adil en zen vrienden scheurden nog steeds door de straten maar er was geen spoor te bekennen. stoppppppppppppppp stoppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!! a sahbiiiiiiiiiiii schreeuwde 1 van adils vrienden kijk die sjaal daar bij die deur, dat is mounia,s sjaal die had ze vandaag nog om. Wellahila je hebt gelijk schreeuwde hij vlug stormden ze op het huis af. Met zen 8ten stonden ze voor de deur te wachten totdat er geopend zou worden

Amin en mounia schrokken van de bel die zo hard klonkkkkkkkkk tringgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggdoingggggggggggg ggggggg
trinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngdoingggggggggggg ggggggg
wie zou dat toch kunnen wezen in iedergeval geen bekende, maar zouden hun het dan toch zijn, zouden ze hun toch gevonden hebben??????????????????
Mounia verstopte zich in de keuken en deed alles opslot, Amin liep voorzichtig naar de deur deed voorzichtig de klink omlaag maar besloot om toch niet open te doen. 

Hij zei op een normale toon: wie is daar? 
a teringhond doe die deur open breng mounia nu meteen of je gaat eraan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! schreeuwde adil. Amin schrok het waren ze, wat moest hij doen. vlug sleurde hij een kast voor de deur zodat ze niet binnen konden komen want ze begonnen op de deur te bonken en die kon elk moment opengaan.

Vlug ging hij naar de keuken en gingen ze via een trapje naar de kelder en vluchten toen naar buiten. 
Toen ze eenmaal binnen waren.
TFoeeeeeeeeeeeeee alweer gevlucht die hoer ik pak haar wel ze doorzochten het hele huis maar er was geen spoor te bekennen

Mounia en adil gingen die nacht slapen in het dichtbijzijnde hotel, gelukkig had hij zen creditcard bijzich in zen portomonee anders waren ze verloren. Ze reserveerden een kamer inclusief alles erbij. Aangekomen in de kamer ploften ze neer op het bed, ze waren zo moe van het rennen wat een ellende hadden ze toch. Mounia lag daar met haar ogendicht en amin kwam naast haar liggen. Hij streelde haar door haar haren en mounia schrok even en ging rechtop zitten. Lieverd zei hij je hoeft nie bang te zijn ze keek hem verlegen aan. Weer had ze dat warme gevoel van binnen, hij kwam steeds dichterbij ..................................................

Dat was het dan weer voor vandaag , ik schrijf zeker nog een ander vervolgje

thallouw  :strik:

----------


## najat2803

bedankt voor het verder schrijven van je verhaal echt spannend maar laat ons niet lang wachten he
al beslama en thalai
 :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## Adonis

Whollah laat ons niet te lang wachten ok schrijf aub snel een vervolg ok alvast bedankt he :Wink:

----------


## Fayah

Toe nou ga verder t is zo spannenddd...........................please

----------


## hnieouna

salaam mensen

Ik heb weer een grote zin om een vervolgje te zette, excuseer mij soms heb ik gewoon geen zin , ik doe me best. Voor de mensen die reageerden , bedankt voor de leuke reacties. Oke nu komt er weer een grote vervolg. Veel plezier  :Smilie:  

Deel 11

Weer had ze dat warme gevoel van binnen, hij kwam steeds dichterbij en even bleef hij roerloos met zijn lippen op de hare en toen kuste hij haar heel zacht en teder. Mounia,s hart ging zo wild te keer dat ze dacht dat ie zou ontploffen, zo warm voelde ze zich van binnen. Amin voelde zich ook warm worden. Na een hele tijd zo gekust te hebben deden ze langzaam hun ogen open en glimlachten naar mekaar. Amin nam mounia in haar armen en knuffelde haar alwiegend heen en weer. Ze voelde zich zo vertrouwd en fijn bij hem dat ze al die pijn van haar broer en haar ouders die haar dat hadden aangedaan vergat. Hij maakte haar steeds beter met zijn liefde. Daar had ze een paar jaar terug alleen nog van durven dromen.
Amin en mounia besloten om te gaan douchen en dan te gaan slapen want ze waren echt moe, morgen zouden ze wel verder zien wat er moest gebeuren.
Mounia stapte in een apparte douche en liet het warme water over haar lichaam stromen, wat voelde dat heerlijk en ontspannend aan. Diep van binnen voelde toch nog wel die pijn, want ze was bang dat ze hun nog alsnog zouden vinden. Bij de gedachte al begon ze te rillen. Na lekker gedoucht te hebben wikkelde ze zich in een handoek. Ze moest maar die handoek strak om haar lichaam zien vast te maken want een pyama had ze niet. Ze waren inmiddels gevlucht en hadden niks meegenomen. De volgende morgen zou ze wel haar spullen pakken en meteen ergens anders naartoe gaan samen met amin. Amin had ook hetzelfde gedaan en stapten ze allebei het bed in. Het was een raar gezicht om met een handdoek te slapen maar ja er zat niks anders op, ze hadden niks bij zich. Mounia ging dicht tegen amin aanliggen en haar hoofd legde ze op zijn borst. Allebei vielen ze in een diepe slaap. 

Ondertussen...
Tfoeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee tering kehbaaaaa ze is weg schreeuwde adil. Hij en zen vrienden hadden het hele huis overhoop gehaald maar nee hoor er was niemand te bekennen. Ewa a sahbi kom we gaan weg we vinden haar nu toch niet meer. Morgen is er weer een dag. adil liep woedend naar buiten en wachten op zen vrienden in de auto. Hij was zo kwaad, die hoer dacht hij maakt ons te schande, wat gaan de mensen wel niet zeggen. Als ik haar pak zal ze niet levend naar huis terugkeren.
Ja zoals je weer ziet was de eer van de famillie belangrijker dan een mensenleven. 
Toen adil weer thuis was aangekomen, liep hij met teleurgestelde blik het huis binnen.
Zijn moeder kwam meteen op hem af, ewa el 3ajel zbartieha????(he jongen heb je haar gevonden?)La weloe a mama ik weet niet waar ze is maar als ik haar pak ze leeft niet meer dat weet ik zeker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Adil a weldie rustig word niet boos, je vind haar wel. Hoe kan ze toch ons zo,n pijn aandoen ze heeft altijd naar school kunnen gaan ete gekregen en een dak boven haar hoofd gehad, was dit de stank voor dank die we krijgen van haar. Adil kon het niet meer aanhoren en ging naar zijn kamer om te slapen, hij bleef nog lang piekeren van waar ze zou zijn en wat ze opdat moment aan het doen zou zijn.

De volgende morgen...

toktoktoktotktoktoktoktok
Mounia schrok wakker uit haar bed en amin lag nog vredig te slapen met zijn armen om haar heen. Voorzichtig maakte ze zich los uit zijn omhelzing en stond voorzichtig op en wikkelde zich nogmaals goed in haar handoek en met blote voeten liep ze naar de deur. Het was de roomservice die het ontbijt kwam brengen. Ze bedankte hem en legde het ontbijt alvast op bed. Ze ging vervolgens weer in bed zitten en maakte amin wakker met een kusje op zen neus. Hij werd langzaam wakker want het voelde iets krieblen op zen neus.
Sbar el geer a schoonheid, lekker geslapen. Mounia knikte verlegen ja. Samen gingen ze op het bed zitten en aten rustig hun ontbijt op. Ze voelde zich helemaal happy met hem, Maar er waren nog zoveel moeilijkheden die opgelost moesten worden voordat zij eindelijk gelukkig konden leven. Dat stond in iedergeval vast dat er nog vele moeilijkheden zouden komen. 
Na het heerlijke ontbijt kleeden ze zich om en verlieten het hotel opweg naar huis.
Mounia was nog steeds bang, want stel je voor dat ze hun misschien nog thuis zou aantreffen, dan zou het niet al te best voor hun eruit zien. Naarmate ze het huis naderden werd ze steeds banger. Ze pakte amin,s hand stevig vast en hij kneep haar in haar hand. Dat was het teken dat ze niet bang hoefde te zijn. Ze stonden nu voor de deur en amin draaide de sleutel om in het slot. Hij had besloten om als eerst naar binnen te gaan. Hij deed een stap binnen en mounia volgde hem ook. Toen ze de deur openden van de woonkamer schrokken ze want.............................................. ...................

Zo dat was het dan weer mensen, dit was een groot vervolg. Als jullie weer een vervolg willen dan hoor ik dat

thallouwwwwwwwwwwww  :Smilie:

----------


## taza chica

salam meid!!!  :grote grijns:  

tuurlijk willen we een vervolg!!!!  :jeweetog:   :ole:   :ole:  
k hoop dat we snel weer een vervolg kunne lezen want het ik vind het een superverhaal en ik weet dat ik niet de enige ben!
dus als een van je fans hoop ik dat we weer snel wat van je horen en van je verhaal kunnen genieten!  :Iluvu:  

ewa meid thallay en tot snel inscha allah

liefs Tazachica

----------


## hnieouna

salaam allemaal

Hier dan weer een vervolgje , veel leesplezier  :strik:  


Deel 12

Toen ze de deur openden van de woonkamer schrokken ze want daar lag de grootste puinhoop die ze ooit hadden gezien. Alles was overhoop gehaald zelfs tot het laatste kastje van de la. Overal was gezocht en pappieren lagen op de grond, foto lijstjes die stuk op de grond lagen van alles, kortom het was een enorme chaos daarbinne. Mounia en amin probeerden alles een beetje op te ruimen. Dat duurde wel anderhalf uur, ze waren kapot. Amin belde zijn broer op, om te zeggen dat ie weer terug moest keren naar zen huisje want langer veilig waren ze daar niet. Ze moesten het voorlopig houden op slapen in een hotel. Dat was wel duur maar er zat verder niks anders op. In de tussentijd zouden ze proberen om een kamer te krijgen ergens buiten amsterdam zodat ze niet gevonden zouden worden. Mounia liep naar boven en pakte haar weekendtas in met grote pijn in haar hart. Hoelang moest ze nou nog vluchten zou ze dan toch nooit gelukkig worden?????
Die vragen slingerden elke dag door haar hoofd en een antwoord erop kon ze maar niet vinden. Toen ze ook klaar was om kleren appart in een tas te stoppen van amin, liep ze naar beneden en amin stond al gereed om te vertrekken. Mounia keek nog eve rond, ze zou het best wel missen de tijd die ze daar hadden doorgebracht en een dikke traan rolde over haar wang. Amin zag dat en veegde zacht haar traan weg met zijn duim en gaf haar een zachte warme knuffel. Na een tijdje liet hij haar los en liepen ze naar buiten, stapten in en reden met een vaart weg. Het was erg druk op de snelweg, het was al bijna middag. Ze zouden eerst een hotel moeten zoeken om te overnachten, dat was het belangrijkst. Amsterdam was al uit het zicht, ze besloten om een hotel te zoeken dat dichtbij het strand stond. Konden ze altijd nog van de zee genieten. Mounia zat stilletjes en tuurde uit het raam. Amin keek haar aan en vroeg; schatje warom ben je stil, ewa amin wat kan ik nog zeggen ik heb nog zoveel dingen aan men hoofd. Ik heb me studie laten vallen door die problemen, me vriendin amel zie ik amper, en ik heb geen werk en ik moet geld hebben want zo kan het niet langer doorgaan. Amin stelde haar gerust, schatje het komt allemaal goed vertrouw me en gaf haar een warme knipoog.
Ze naderden een hotel vlak bij het strand, daar regelden ze van alles en gingen vast lunchen in het restaurant. Met zen tweetjes waren ze nog steeds in de wolken van mekaar, maar ja hoe lang kon dit nog doorgaan.

Amin ging even met zen auto naar huis, om even bij zen ouders op bezoek te gaan, mounia wilde niet meegaan. Want stel je voor wat zouden die ouders wel niet van haar denken, dat wilde ze niet. Ze bleef dus alleen achter op haar hotelkamer. Amin was al zolang niet thuis geweest, hij belde wel steeds maar omdat hij vaak logeerde in het huis was hij ook niet vaak thuis. Maar dat kon nie meer, het hotel was nu zijn veilige plekje. Hij zou even wat spullen ophalen vanzichzelf en zijn ouders even zien en zen broers, want ze hadden hem alang nie gezien.
Mounia besloot om haar vriendin te bellen die ze lang nie had gesproken, tervegeefs ze had hem uitstaan. Wat miste ze haar toch zo erg, een traan stroomde over haar wang en ze ging liggen, waarna ze in diepe slaap viel.
Even later schrok ze wakker van de rinkelde telefoon, wie zou dat toch kunne zijn. Vlug stond ze op en pakte de hoorn op. 
m;ja hallo
hallo zei een zware stem jij bent mounia toch is het niet
m; mounia kreeg bijna een hartaanval, ja dat ben ik vroeg ze bibberend en wie ben jij??????????
toen hoorde ze nog alleen de pieptoon, degene had al opgehange. Wie zou dat nou toch kunne zijn, 1 van adils vrienden dat zou een mogelijkheid zijn. Mounia werd een beetje ongerust. Ze wilde even frisse lucht hebben, ze besloot om even een ommetje te maken. Het was wel koud maar toch wel heerlijk weer, het zonnetje scheen en de straten waren volop druk met mensen die of naar het strand liepen om een wandeling te maken of mensen die boodschapjes deden.
Ze trok haar jas en schoenen aan en verliet het hotel.
Mounia genoot van het weer en opeens zag ze een grote gloednieuwe zwarte bmw langs haar rijden. Ach dat mounia zeker weer illies die denken dat ze wat zijn. maar na een tijdje draaide ze zich weer om en zag ze dat die auto haar nog steeds volgde. Mounia kreeg een grote angst van binne en begon plots te rennen, de auto reed nu harder.
En stopte remmend, er stapte een man uit met een grote zonnebril die stevig gebouwd was en hij greep haar vast bij haar mond zodat ze niet zou schreeuwen en duwde haar de auto in en reed toen meteen met een vaart door. Het gebeurde zo snel dat het onopmerkelijk was. Mounia wilde gillen maar de zware stem zei hou je bek trutttttt!!!!!!!!!! of het loopt slecht met je af. Die stem herkende ze vande telefoon dacht mounia, dat moest die onbekende man zijn. Maar wie was hij? hoe kende hij haar?, waren ze hun al die tijd achtervolgd????????????
Mounia voelde zich duizelig worden, ze had een slaapspuit gekregen. Zo daar zal ze nog een paar uur lang mee zoet zijn zei hij met een zware stem.
Mo rijden a sahbiiiiiiiiii beviel hij. Ze reden richting een plek die erg onbewoond was en afgelegen was. Na een paar uur waren ze er.
Mounia begon in die tussentijd haar ogen te openen, toen ze helemaal wakker was toen besefte het pas. Ze .................................................. ..............................

Oke mensen hier was het vervolgje, ik verwacht aub wat meer reacties, zodat ik weer kan doorgaan.

thallouwwwwwwwwww and ciaoooooooooooo  :strik:

----------


## taza chica

wajew a sahabti  :schok:  ,wat een verhaal!!!
mijn reactie heb je nu bijdeze,wallah blijf doorgaan please!

liefs tazachica

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door taza chica_ 
> *wajew a sahabti  ,wat een verhaal!!!
> mijn reactie heb je nu bijdeze,wallah blijf doorgaan please!
> 
> liefs tazachica*




Helemaal mee eens kom op ga aub snel verder  :knipoog:

----------

